
Ask HN: HN but for cars? - zaktoo
Does anyone have recommendations for a site  similar to HN for car news?<p>Thanks
======
justtopost
Depends on what you mean by 'car news'.

For industry, I like autoline's reports, although well in the pocket, they
seem somewhat objective. Not really an interactive thing afaik, but seems to
be decent.

For tinkering, enthusiast, and racing, I know many. Grassrootsmotorsports
seems like the best marque agnostic forum, but they lean heavy on the lower
cost cars. They have a race series that requires a budget (exl safety) of
about 2000$ with unique challenges each year. Like lemons, but a bit more laid
back.

But the real answer, is finding the niche YOU like. There are few high quality
generalist car forums. So much of the topic is brand, segment, or use-
specific, it is highly fractured.

------
anoncoward111
Jaguar Forums (I think that's the site name) is analogous to HN but of course
solely for Jaguars, because they break down so impressively and
catasrophically and often :)

------
osullivj
Reddit has a cars subreddit.

